# Caravan & Motorhome Show Westpoint Arena



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I have just listed a new show rally at Westpoint Arena Exeter.

Now this will be our first time at this show and we also have our South West RRC's doing there first rally so it could be interesting all round:lol: 

I do hope a few of you will be able to attend if only to keep CatherineandSteve company :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Wasn't it the first year last year - I seem to recall it was a lousy show - so best of luck

Carol


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> Wasn't it the first year last year - I seem to recall it was a lousy show - so best of luck
> 
> Carol


Hope fully it will have improved this year Carol they do seem to have more going and its the first time camping in a rally area has been allowed with evening entertainment.

Jacquie


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Hopefully with support the Westpoint show will improve and be a useful addition to the calender for those of us in the far South West. We will be there.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We went last year and had a good walk round, it is not as big as Shepton but had some good points; we were able to try out an electrobike from AS Bikes, outside on the showground roads.

We will probably attend as a day visitor - not staying as it is only a 5 minute drive from where we work in Exeter. 

We know the Showground VERY well having been there for years for the Devon County Show in May - providing First Aid Cover with the ambulance service.

The Showground has gradually increased it's usage and has many events all year round that are well worth attending so it will be good to support this new venture with camping.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a show that is not very far from us at all and in fact Ros and I did pop along last year and was presently surprised. It is a small compact show that was very well attended. Not too much there I will admit (But from little acorns and all that) to entertain you but as a rally it is a nice location. Exeter is a beautiful city and worth the visit in its own right, combined with a MHF rally to boot! what more could you want?  

Keith and Ros


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi All,

This is only the second year for this show so it would be good to give it some support.

It will be a bigger show than last year and the first year for camping, more details on the rally page.

So come and join us weather you just want to browse, or spend some serious money on a new van.  

Cheers
Catherine and Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Come on you lot from Devon and Cornwall your always moaning we don't have any rallies down your way, get and join us at Exeter for the weekend you never know you may even see me there :lol: mind you that could put some of you off going lol.



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Any more takers?   

Cheers
Catherine & Steve


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Evening All,

We are just trying to rustle up a few more for this rally. 
You will need to book before February 2nd, to get the discounted rate of £10 per night, only 19 days away.

We know that there are many members in the area, so if you have never experienced a MHF rally now is your chance.

Cheers
Catherine and Steve


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Come on you lot from Devon and Cornwall your always moaning we don't have any rallies down your way, get and join us at Exeter for the weekend you never know you may even see me there :lol: mind you that could put some of you off going lol.
> 
> Jacquie


We booked yesterday to stay on the friday night before going on to Home farm Highbridge. Might as well make a w/end of it while the bed is made. :lol:


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sylke,

Are you camping with MHF ? if so could you place your details in the rally section, thank you

Cheers C&S


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I'm sure Appletree Exhibitions are trying to increase the size of their motorhome shows, so hopefully this show will be worth a visit this year.

Even if you aren't a "show person", and I know a lot of members don't go to these events, it is the 1st rally for out SW Rally co-ordinators and one of the 1st in the SW area so it's a good chance for you to meet up with other MHF members from around your area.

Go on give it a go and support your Rally staff, have a lovely weekend away and perhaps they will come up with a few different events in the area if they know folks will attend.


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hi Sylke,
> 
> Are you camping with MHF ? if so could you place your details in the rally section, thank you
> 
> Cheers C&S


Sorry guys not sure about that as we are new to rally's. I booked by phone & paid by credit card. Can you tell me what else I need to do please?
Sylke


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi sylke

All you need to do is go to:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=195

scroll to the bottom, click on "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Show Rally " and add in your details.

You will then receive an e-mail which will tell you how to confirm you have booked with the organisers, don't worry if you can't figure out how to do the confirming bit, lots of folks can't do it!! Just post here and I'll do it for you.

I don't know how much you paid but If you told them you were with Motorhomefacts and quoted your user name, as it says in the rally description, you should have got it for £10pn instead of £15. Hope you got the discount!


----------



## sylke (Sep 10, 2007)

O.K.Jenny thank you I have done that & I did get the discount.But you are right I can't find where to confirm it  
Sylke


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi sylke

I've confirmed you now. Hope you enjoy the rally and the show.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*westpoint rally*

hi just to let you know we have just resvered a place at the rally,and look foward to meeting you there.we are in cornwall so nice and close for us to attend.regards lin an pete. s had no trouble with booking i spoke to nice man who made sure i had the discount.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pete,

Looking forward to meeting you it will be a good weekend, all we need is some good weather :lol: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

5 of us now for Westpoint we could do with a few more if at all possible folks if only to make it worth while us tanking all the way down to Exeter :lol: just to meet some of you Southerners.



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Good evening all,

I know it's slightly off topic but the other rally we are doing is filling up nicely 8O so we know you are prepared to travel so come and join us at Exeter it'll be a good weekend, May'be i'll have to get Eddie to come along with his Ram roast :wink: LOL

Cheers Steve


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Please can a few more of you come and join us at Exeter  we have space for 30 booked and 5 of us are going to look a bit lost in it 8O :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

As the showground is only an hours; drive from home i'll be going by car/

Hope it has more stands this year.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

We have put our names down on the list but will only be staying 2 nights.(Thursday and Friday).

Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Sue & Ian 2 nights is better then none :lol: 


A few more needed please pretty please


Jacquie


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Its only a 1/2 hour run for us and we were at Shepton so don't envisage us going for a whole week-end.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

zulurita said:


> Its only a 1/2 hour run for us and we were at Shepton so don't envisage us going for a whole week-end.


One night or 4 makes no difference Rita would be nice to see you there 

Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it hard standing or grass for camping?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I should have looked at the rally page first!! :roll: it's grass


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Pollydoodle,

Does this mean you are joining us?

Cheers C&S


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Probably, but the Jury's still out!

Sheila


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Jury has returned a verdict. Yes we have put our names down :lol: 

Sheila


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done Sheila hope Mick's arm gets better soon :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

I attended last year as a trader and it was a very good show for me and will be attending again this year.
Well attended,nicely laid out and warm inside,far better than Shepton.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Does anyone know what the B3180 from the A30 near Honiton, is like for motorhomes. Seems a bit silly to drive to the M5 then double back again if we can cut through


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I have no idea Shelia don't know the area at all.


Anymore of you going to join us at Westpoint?????????





Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Good Evening all,

We have eight vans for this show rally, it would be good to get into double figures can we tempt a few more of you.  

Cheers C&S


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could we be having a few more of you joining us please, where are all the folks that live in Devon & Cornwall surely there must be a few of you down there 8O looking for a nice weekend jaunt with good company :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> Does anyone know what the B3180 from the A30 near Honiton, is like for motorhomes. Seems a bit silly to drive to the M5 then double back again if we can cut through


I'm an ex-dorset boy! lol! I will take you from dorchester as a most common route (ie if you are bournemouth area - if you are north let me know!)

From Dorchester, take A38 towards Honiton, follow through Bridport etc until you get to Honiton. there are a couple of steep hills, one coming out of chideock and another near lyme, but wont cause any problems. That is the windiest part of the trip.

When you get to honiton, take A303 to the M5. As you come on, keep left and come straight back off. At the roundabout turn left onto dual carriageway, at end take second turning and westpoint is on the left. It is the quickest route.

If you are north dorset - you can go via sherborne, through yeovil onto the A303 and stay on it until you reach M5. DO NOT go taunton or you will be going out of the way! One steep hill.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Rainbow chasers,

The point of my post was to avoid going to the M5 and doubling back on ourselves, which if you look at the map we would do. I had hoped a local to Honiton might have had an answer. anyway, thank you for your reply. We are going from the Sherborne side of Darsett!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The back road (B3180) from the Ottery St Mary turning on the A30 nearHoniton is narrow and twisty in places and the right turning at Half Way Inn onto the A3052 to the showground is not a brilliant turning. You would be quicker and more economical following the A30 to Exeter, keep in the left lane after the airport and then go onto the slip road to the M5 and stay in the left lane, DO NOT MOVE OUT ONTO THE MOTORWAY ITSELF, keep left to the roundabout (Sandy Gate), stay in left lane to Clyst St Mary roundabout, then take A3052 (Sidmouth Road), showground is about 1/2 mile on left.

That way is much easier and probably much less stressful to driive than the B3180 - we have used the B3180 but you do have a few short sharp hills and some corners where motorists going in the other direction may swing out on corners.

It is signposted to Westpoint from the A30 near the airport and is VERY easy to find.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Thank you Penquin, Just what I wanted to know. I will take your advice and use M5 route

PollyDoodle


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Any more like to join us for this show rally?


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> Hi Rainbow chasers,
> 
> The point of my post was to avoid going to the M5 and doubling back on ourselves, which if you look at the map we would do. I had hoped a local to Honiton might have had an answer. anyway, thank you for your reply. We are going from the Sherborne side of Darsett!


In that case go through yeovil, out ontyo the A303 and keep going!! lol! When you get on the M5, you do not double back on yourself but come on at the exeter junction and come off at the topsham junction with is around 1/2 mile. Just keep left on the sliproad right the way down to the next junction and keep going left towards clyst. Really is dead simple!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

You could always bring some blue vinny and some apple cake! lol! I will be your friend for life! lol! The cornish just don't do apple cake right!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Rainbowchasers advice is exactly the same as mine once you come off the M5 side road, the only difference is he is starting on the A303 near Yeovil and not Honiton. The A303 does not go through Yeovil but near it, the A30 goes through it and I would avoid it as it is often congested. The A30 joins the A303 and they continue as the A30 a few miles East of Honiton.

The A303 is the "prime" route into the SW, it is the one that the Government has been dualing but has now decided not to continue through the Blackdown Hills (East of Honiton - Yeovil), instead they are encouraging leaving the A303 to go across country to the M5 at Taunton - further and in our experience slower! The dual carriageway starts again at Honiton through to Exeter (since August 1999 when it was opened early for the Eclipse!), it is built of concrete (yuk) and is noisy - it is pfi !


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Would a few more of you like to join us at Westpoint please.

Dogs are allowed so the organisers tell me so I will be there with the terrorists 8O :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Rainbow chaser/Penquin. 

Thank you for your replies. I live just off the A30 anyway but we always travel out to the A303 rather than go through Yeovil (went to school and worked there!) So I know the area very well.

I hate to admit it, but I have never made Dorset Apple cake. Perhaps I will have a go and bring you some - and maybe some blue vinney. Dont forget the wine! :wink:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

This is the last week for booking folks to get it at the discounted price of £10pn instead of £15pn so if you are thinking of joining us at Westpoint be quick adding your names to the rally list and booking with Appletree.


Jacquie


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, we will be there, but don't know if we will have any motorhomes left to go in! lol! So ours will be a last minute thing, or stay in a nearby site. But we will go up there!


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Less than a week to get your discounted tickets Guys & Girls any more takers it's going to be a good weekend.  

Cheers C&S


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

This one for Rainbow chaser. 

I have now made a Dorset Apple Cake which the chap doing some plastering for me, says is very nice (he's probably only saying that 'cos he will want paying :lol: ) Any way. I will make sure I bring lots of cake so everyone will be able to have a taste. Good job it isnt a big rally!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thats very generous of you Sheila if its warmer nuff we could have tea on the lawn :lol: John will make the tea :lol: but there is still time for more members to join us at Westpoint so make a few extras in case we have a mad rush of attendees :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Sheila,

Oooooooh apple cake my favourite :lol: with a nice pot of tea, wot could be better :wink: 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Pollydoodle said:


> This one for Rainbow chaser.
> 
> I have now made a Dorset Apple Cake which the chap doing some plastering for me, says is very nice (he's probably only saying that 'cos he will want paying :lol: ) Any way. I will make sure I bring lots of cake so everyone will be able to have a taste. Good job it isnt a big rally!!


I'm there!! mmmmm! cake........


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Have you all booked that are on the rally list now as you only have 2 days to get the discounted price of £10pn instead of £15pn.


We would also like a few more of you to come please if at all possible.

I think Nuke will have his stall there so it would be a chance for you to meet the Boss, that's if he can tear himself away from the new nukelette :lol: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You only have to Monday to get the discount for this show folks after Monday it will cost you £15 per night


Jacquie


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Lady J
We are still looking to attend but are unable to confirm until the last min due to family commitments
Happy Daze
Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

chrisboyo said:


> Hi Lady J
> We are still looking to attend but are unable to confirm until the last min due to family commitments
> Happy Daze
> Chris


Hi Chris

Stick your name on the rally list then if you are not going to make it just let me know and I can delete you. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Lady J
OK I have put my name down
I think it must be the thought of some apple cake
Happy Daze


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Chuck us on the rally list wherever it is! lol! and let us know where and how to pay etc. Having not been last year, were do we get tickets?? Cheers!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Rainbow-Chasers said:


> Chuck us on the rally list wherever it is! lol! and let us know where and how to pay etc. Having not been last year, were do we get tickets?? Cheers!


Details are all in the rally section Rainbow :roll: on the home page scroll down past the forum posts, but as you have asked so nicely here is a link to it :lol:

Westpoint

Now just click on the bit that says "I want to reserve a provisional place for this rally" which is at the bottom. That will add you to the rally list, you then ring Appletree and book with them if you want it at £10pn you had better ring them tomorrow :lol: and don't forget to tell them you are with MHF.

You should get an e.mail from us when you add your name to the rally list, once you have booked with Appletree you then click on the link in the e.mail and that will confirm you on the rally list.

Look forward to seeing you there

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Last day for booking at the cheaper rate of £10 per night folks so be quick if you want to save a fiver a night :lol: 

You can still book after today but they will charge you £15 per night!!


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 
I forgot to book our place today, but have just rung them and left a message, hoping we can still get it at 
£10 pn. The automated service said someone will ring back, so hopefully it will be ok!!!
There might be a slight chance though, that I might not be fit to go, as I am having an op on my knee next Thursday, and have been told I will need 2 weeks rest!!! 
The biggest problem I will come up against, is getting up into the van!!
Any one got a hydrolic lift? :lol: 

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

suedi_55 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.
> I forgot to book our place today, but have just rung them and left a message, hoping we can still get it at
> £10 pn. The automated service said someone will ring back, so hopefully it will be ok!!!
> There might be a slight chance though, that I might not be fit to go, as I am having an op on my knee next Thursday, and have been told I will need 2 weeks rest!!!
> ...


Did you manage to get booked in Sue? Hope your knee will be ok.

Anymore going to join us at Westpoint?

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could those that have booked for Westpoint please let us know what day and a rough time you will be arriving either a pm to me or post on here.
Thanks.


We could do with a few more of you coming as well :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Have booked for Thursday and Friday nights. Lets just hope my knee will let me go!!!
Can someone please confirm us, as I cant seem to find the email to do it!!!
Thanks, Sue.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Sue

I just went to confirm you and you are already confirmed!

Either you found the e-mail or someone beat me to it :lol:


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Good morning folks.
It`s a lovely sunny day here today, for a change!!!!!!.

But for those who are still surrounded by heavy snow, why don`t you brighten your day by booking a place with us at the Westpoint rally?
Then you will have something nice to look forward to  

Hope to see you there then?



Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We still have plenty of room at Westpoint if any more of you would like to join us there.

Also there are still some of you unconfirmed on the rally list have you guys booked now please?

woofer
chrisboyo



Jacquie


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Lady J
I would love to book as we are getting cabin fever at the moment
but we have to wait to see if we can book the M in Law in somewhere first
and then it depends if she will go!
What a life!


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

It would be great to see some more interest in this show rally.
Any more takers?

Sue.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Think we are flogging a dead horse with this one Sue  maybe everyone will just turn up at the gate :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

How much apple cake am I going to be making?? :lol: 
Already got plans for about 26 portions. Perhaps I need to go and pick some more apples :roll:

Think I had better make a start this week


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I will make sure I bring lots of cake so everyone will be able to have a taste


Great stuff, with all the late nights / lack of sleep due to darling Sophia I need all the sugar rush I can get 

Just to confirm what Jac said earlier in the thread that I will be at the show, as it is so near to home I won't be overnighting but I do have a stand at the show indoors, so please pop in and see me even if you are just frequenting as a day visitor


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well don't forget the kettle Nukey as we will all want a cuppa when visiting you :lol: 

I have had words with our chappie at Appletree and the nice man says if its very wet we might just have some concrete to park on  so if a few more of you very nice people would like to book and join us there you won't have to worry about sinking :lol: 

Its not long now so if you are coming then be quick booking as I do not think you can just turn up and pay to camp on the gate you have to be booked in.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have collected another, welcome CAZ650S have you booked with Appletree?




Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the following folks on the rally list please let us know if they will be attending at Westpoint or not as this is now getting very close its next week!!!



Woofer
chrisboyo



Thanks


Jacquie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We hope to pop in during the day on Friday but will not be staying - I am working all weekend and work just 1 mile down the road from Westpoint. We don't live many miles from the showground and so hope to meet up with some of you on Friday.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Mrs W,

You can pop in for a cuppa, sure one of us will be around. :wink:  

Cheers Steve


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We will look forward to it! Count us in for the apple cake please!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have 9 now confirmed for attending Westpoint  with still 2 unconfirmed
woofer and chrisboyo and MrsW visiting on Friday. I think there is still just enough time for a few more of you to join us if you are quick booking it will be at £15 a night though.


Jacquie


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome !
We will be arriving at approx 09.30am.on Saturday and it will be our first show/rally,
See You there,
Simon & Sheila.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Simon & Sheila,

Look forward to seeing you both next week  

Cheers C&S


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

We will be there but just visiting for the day as we live close by.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

whereabouts Cocoa ?


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

I'll have to make enough Dorset Apple cake to open a bakery!! I will make a start this w'end. 

See you all friday am

Sheila


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello again !
Appletree phoned today and said that you have to book a minimum of two nights ... so we will now be arriving Friday after lunch & not Sat. am. as I first posted !
Thanks 
Simon & Sheila.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Ok Simon & Shelia thanks for letting us know


Jacquie


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi again, we are near Newton Abbot, just dusting off the van ready to get out and about again, can't wait for the off.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Could the folks attending this show please download the MHF Badge thingy and place in your window where it can be seen with your user name and christian names on it if possible. Thanks

MHF Badge

or copy and paste this

Jacquie


----------



## cocoa (Feb 28, 2008)

Just downloaded the Motorhome Facts badge, not seen it before but a great idea to keep in the van, I have often wondered how to recognise other members.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well done cocoa.

We do also have windscreen stickers for sale on our sister site Outdoorbits.com or if you are attending a rally then you can purchase one from the rally staff at a discount of only a £1 each  as you don't have to pay postage on them.

 MHF Stickers

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

I see we have another addition to Westpoint welcome Cazzie have you now booked with Appletree?

Jacquie


----------



## 115672 (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi there Lady J
We just done gone and booked for the weekend
Should be arriving 2-3 PM Friday
Happy Daze
Chrisboyo


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi chrisboyo

I've confirmed you on the attendees list, thanks for letting us know.

Hope you enjoy the show and don't forget to visit nukeadmin at the Motorhomefacts.com stand.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

How`s the Dorset apple cakes going pollydoodle?
As I`m a Dorset lass, do I get double helping?  

Suedi_55


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Suedi

I have 34 portions in the freezer. I may make another batch thursday so it is fresh for the weekend. As long as the freezer in the van is ok, what isnt used will keep. Should be enough for secs ! 

Of course, we have had to have a taste to make sure it is ok (it is - yum yum :lol: ) Bang goes my diet - again!

PollyDoodle


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

Possibly we will make the trip up from Cornwall for the weekend, weather permitting. We made it to Shepton, last month, with the freezing cold as well, so hopefully we'll be there from Friday early evening.
Jack & Patty, Cornwall


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Jack & Patty,

Look forward to seeing you, have you pre booked tickets.

Cheers Steve


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

All packed up, ready to go! Apple cake in freezer/oven.

Just got to drop g'daughter at school tomorrow morning and we're off, well that's the plan. :roll: 

Hope to arrive 11.30 -12.oo


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

We have landed at Westpoint suns out at the moment folks  

When you got to the entrance tell the guys on the gate you want the MHF camping area and hopefully you should be directed to us but just in case you get lost we are at the back of the main building. The MHF big banner will be flying so look out for it and head towards it :lol: 

CatherineandSteve will be here to park you up. 

There are a couple of toilets and showers here, outside ones. Toilet emptying next to them but no tap to rinse so bring a pop bottle 8O 

Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Good moning all,

A fine morning here at Westpoint just waiting for the deluge of members arriving today 8O  
If any member has any queries you can contact myself on 07811 301519 
Cheers for now Steve.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am ensconced in the halls, MHF stand is just as you walk in, you pay and then walk left down a long hall and into the first accessories trade section, MHF stand is around the corner to your left

Pop in and say hello if you are down


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

*West Point Exeter*

I have just returned from the show and apart from a nice lunch on the way back I thought it a waste of a day.

Loddy


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Depends what you are going for I guess.

We bought a couple of things but didn't need a new motorhome although we did look at a few.

However by lunch time we had seen enough and left. Probably wouldn't fancy staying the week-end in the camping area as there isn't enough to hold our attention for a whole week-end.

Mind you we were able to go to a farm shop when we left wstpoint as that was nearby.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Re: West Point Exeter*



loddy said:


> I have just returned from the show and apart from a nice lunch on the way back I thought it a waste of a day.
> 
> Loddy


Lobby,

Should of come over and seen us we would of made your day :wink:

Steve


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Have to disagree somewhat.

Compared to last years pathetic effort I thought the show was not too bad, though obviously very claustrophobic after the NEC

Grateful thanks to Nuke for the free ticket.

Methinks that when all the 08 models have gone new motorhome prices are going to be eyewatering (Adria Twin starting at nearly £40k)

Paul


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well this morning has been extra busy !!!!

so many more people today compared to yesterday

and grateful thx to Pollydoodle for an excellent and very tasty apple cake session


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Just come back from Exeter, as I only live 30 minutes from there.

was hoping that I would find what I wanted, the Double skillet!!!

Ok, its not the biggest of arenas, but atleast it gives us here in the West Country something to go to that isnt miles away!!

Well, it has certainly fired up my enthusiasm to get the Jiffy back on the road!!

Talking to alot of the traders, they all seemed to be extremely busy, and alot had sold out of a few items too!!!

Hopefully go in the Jiffy next time!!


----------



## caz650s (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi everyone ,

Just to say a big thank you for making Sheila & myself feel so welcome over the weekend at the Westpoint show .

We had a great time and are looking forward to trying to attend some more events soon ..

Simon & Sheila.


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi. Simon and Sheila.
Lovely to meet you and glad you enjoyed it.
Lovely to meet other members too.
We must say thanks to the fella who who was organising the weekend.
Although there could have been a lot more thought gone into it i.e, 
lack of someone on the gate Thursday morning. no rubbish bags or bins,
no food or drink facilities on Thursday, and no gas or provisions, he did make us very welcome and settled us in nicely.
We only managed to stay for 2 nights,(prior engagement) but it was great fun, and, it was good to meet new folks.
This was only the 2nd show there, and the 1st time for overnight camping, so all in all, we think it was a good effort.
A big thankyou must go to pollydoodle for her vast amount of dorset apple cake which was superb.

Sue and Ian.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Well didn't we do well no rain :lol: and what a nice bunch you all were very well behaved.

A big thanks to CatherineandSteve for looking after us all very well brilliant job done kids, and suedi_55 for also lending a hand I know she wanted to show off her new hi-vis vest :lol:

A huge thanks to Pollydoodle for her fab Dorset Apple Cake must have put on at least 2lbs serves me right for being a pig :roll: :lol:

As Sue said a lot of things could have been better for the campers, but for a 1st attempt for Appletree at dealing with camping it could have been worse :lol: We had a decent pitch close to the show, what there was of it, and a water tap near and no chance of sinking as all hard standing 

I have put some piccys on the photo gallery if you have any photos please add them to it.

Westpoint picyys

Nice of Penquin Dave and MrsW Lesley to pop in and see us also Harp07 Jim & Maria

Hope to see you all again soon

Jacquie & John


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*westpoint*

hi to everone who went to westpoint.thank you all for making us feel at home.we had a great weekend,and met some really nice people .look foward to the next time.lin and pete.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry we couldn't stay - I'm afraid I had to work the weekend (up at 5am today, and that being Penquins birthday, oops!)! It was great to see those we met, and we look forward to seeing you all in May at the Cornish Farm rally.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

So was this show any good? Well, as for the show it was smaller than other more established events, but this could be improved with more smaller traders. Most of the South West dealers were there so with more space they could have more stock on show.
As for the camping, well, we had a good pitch on hard standing, there was a tap close by with toilets and showers a little further away. Because of the small number of people staying the facilities were not overwhelmed, if the show gets bigger this will have to be improved.
A lot of other van owners kept coming over asking about general camping and facilities, as there weren't any Show marshals. This would need big improvement if the show is to get bigger.
The amount of camping needs to be expanded to help traders such as Air-Ride who make their money by fitting products at the show, and need a supply of customers with their vans.
As for the evening entertainment :roll: well most of us frequented the bar and spent most of the evening chatting getting to know one another.
So all in all we had a good weekend, even though not everything was perfect.
As an added bonus Sunday was a lovely sunny day!

Cheers
Steve & Catherine


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I went - thanks to Nuke for the tickets - and would probably have left after lunch but bumped into friends. I found as I got there just at 0930 that it was so crowded around the accessories trade stands inside, you couldn't move.

It is a small venue, but was better than I had expected - they really need a much larger area to give the traders more space. 

It was interesting and meeting up with Nuke again after such a long gap was good, and managed to speak to lots of people and hopefully more will join the site.

Sorry I didn't get to the camping area - but glad it wasn't too bad.

Carol


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

We couldn't get there in the end.......darn customers! lol! Made me miss out on apple cake and everything!!! - gonna charge them more! ROFL!

Was looking forward to it as well - so much for our relaxing weekend, it all went a bit pete tong and we were overrun. Hope you all had a good time, maybe next year - or even another further away. 

I will be more relaxed once Glastonbury is over - i have run out of vans and i must be getting 10 calls a day for glasto! I am sick of saying 'sorry, we are fully booked'


----------

